# Covid Restrictions



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

WOW! the restrictions are very firm. I saw where children from 5 to 17 years old are not even allowed outside their house. Could anyone imagine that restriction was in place in America. We would have 1 million lawyers suing the government. hahaha

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> WOW! the restrictions are very firm. I saw where children from 5 to 17 years old are not even allowed outside their house. Could anyone imagine that restriction was in place in America. We would have 1 million lawyers suing the government. hahaha
> 
> art


And over 65 are also not allowed outside their home, apart for certain circumstances.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Agreed, over 65's not allowed out, but I'm 73 and no-one has ever queried my age here in Davao.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Agreed, over 65's not allowed out, but I'm 73 and no-one has ever queried my age here in Davao.


It's hit and miss, I was turned around at a local checkpoint last year and refused entry to a mall a couple of weeks ago. Most of the time I get away with it just like the kids. Just don't want someone coming here thinking they are going to get the run of the country.


----------



## Bealinehx (Jul 29, 2021)

It seems that seniors that are fully vaccinated are free to roam, but, they have to carry their vaccination passport at all times.
The new restrictions that are about to be implemented may change all that.
The authorities have the unvaccinated in their sights.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manila now going into a stricter quarantine ECQ, from August 6 - 20. 

Hopefully my ACR Card is finished so I can pick it up before the 6th because what I've noticed from past lock downs, is that they get a life of their own and can continue to be extended, it all depends on how badly the Delta Variant turns out to be.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bealinehx said:


> It seems that seniors that are fully vaccinated are free to roam, but, they have to carry their vaccination passport at all times.
> The new restrictions that are about to be implemented may change all that.
> The authorities have the unvaccinated in their sights.


It depends on the quarantine level and free to roam is probably a bit optimistic. We went from MGCQ to MECQ and the freedom was curtailed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This came out today on all the restrictions. From now on out, these Quarantine levels are going to become complicated.

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines

United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines 

July 30, 2021

Health Alert: Quarantine Update, Aug 1-15, 2021*​


The Government of the Philippines recently announced quarantine classifications for the month of August. Other quarantine classifications are still in effect through July 31, 2021.

Following the recommendation of the Inter-Agency Task Force on Emerging Infectious Disease (IATF-EID) to prevent the spread of the more infectious Delta coronavirus variant, Metro Manila will be placed under the most restrictive enhanced community quarantine (ECQ) from August 6 to 20. From July 30 to August 5, the heightened restrictions for NCR are more stringent compared to the GCQ with heightened restrictions of other areas.

The Philippine government’s travel ban on travelers from India, Pakistan, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Oman, United Arab Emirates, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Thailand is extended through August 15, 2021.

Below are the current quarantine classifications according to the Philippine government:

*Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ) July 21-August 7, 2021*

Visayas - Region VI: Iloilo Province and Iloilo City

Mindanao - Region X: Cagayan de Oro and City of Gingoog, Misamis Oriental

*Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ) August 6-20, 2021*

NCR – Metro Manila

*Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine (MECQ) beginning July 23 until further notice*

Luzon - Ilocos Norte: City of Batac and the towns of Bangui, Dingras, Dumalneg, Marcos, Pagudpud, Paoay, Pasuquin and Solsona

*Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine (MECQ) through July 31, 2021*

Luzon – Region III: Bataan

Mindanao – Region X: Cagayan de Oro City; Region XI: Davao Occidental; and Region XIII (CARAGA): Butuan City

*Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine (MECQ) August 1-15, 2021*

Luzon - Region 1: Ilocos Norte; Region III: Bataan

Visayas – Region VII: Cebu Province, Cebu City, Lapu-Lapu City, and Mandaue

*General Community Quarantine (GCQ) with heightened restrictions through July 31, 2021*

Luzon – Region I: Ilocos Sur and Ilocos Norte; Region II: Cagayan; Region IV-A: Laguna and Lucena City; Region V: Naga City

Visayas – Region VII: ****** Oriental;

Mindanao – Region IX: Zamboanga Del Sur; Region XI: Davao City, Davao De Oro and Davao Del Norte

*General Community Quarantine (GCQ) with additional heightened restrictions July 30-August 5, 2021*

NCR – Metro Manila

*General Community Quarantine (GCQ) with heightened restrictions August 1-15, 2021*

Luzon - Region I: Ilocos Sur; Region II: Cagayan; Region III: Bulacan; Region IV-A: Lucena City, Cavite, Laguna, and Rizal; Region V: Naga City

Visayas - Region VI: Aklan, Bacolod City, Capiz; Region VII: ****** Oriental

Mindanao - Region IX: Zamboanga del Sur; Region X: Misamis Oriental; Region XI: Davao City, Davao del Norte, Davao de Oro, Davao Occidental; and Region XIII: Butuan CityGeneral

*Community Quarantine (GCQ) through July 31, 2021*

Luzon – Cordillera Administrative Region: Baguio City and Apayao; Region II: Santiago City, Quirino, Isabela and Nueva Vizcaya; Region III: Bulacan; Region IV-A: Cavite, Rizal, Batangas and Quezon; Region IV-B: Puerto Princesa

Visayas – Region VI: Guimaras and ****** Occidental

Mindanao – Region IX: Zamboanga Sibugay, Zamboanga City and Zamboanga Del Norte; Region XI: Davao Oriental and Davao Del Sur; Region XII: Gen. Santos City, Sultan Kudarat, Sarangani, Cotabato and South Cotabato; Region XIII (CARAGA): Agusan Del Norte, Agusan Del Sur, Surigao Del Norte; Surigao Del Sur, and Dinagat Islands; and Bangsamoro Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao (BARMM): Cotabato City

*General Community Quarantine (GCQ) August 1-31, 2021*

Luzon - Cordillera Administrative Region: Baguio City, Apayao; Region II: City of Santiago, Isabela, Nueva Vizcaya, Quirino; Region IV-A: Quezon, Batangas; Region IV-B: Puerto Princesa

Visayas - Region VI: Guimaras, ****** Occidental

Mindanao - Region IX: Zamboanga Sibugay, City of Zamboanga, Zamboanga del Norte; Region XI: Davao Oriental, and Davao del Sur; Region XII: General Santos City, Sultan Kudarat, Sarangani, North Cotabato, South Cotabato; Region XIII: Agusan del Norte, Surigao del Norte, Agusan del Sur, Dinagat Islands, Surigao del Sur; and Bangsamoro Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao: Cotabato City

*All other areas are under Modified General Community Quarantine (MGCQ) through August 31, 2021.*

The above quarantine classifications are subject to change, according to the Government of the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Some area's around Manila or the NCR area"Laguna" just went into a MECQ, I wasn't expecting that! I live in Laguna, so now the problem with using my bank again the banks rotate opening and closing in our area with other branches and they won't deposit checks until the MECQ is over, what an incredible pain .


----------

